# Brake it down - is a brake swap possible?



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm going to the junkyard on Friday to help my dad pull some parts for his truck. I got to thinking, does anyone know if any other GM vehicles share our hubs or our bolt pattern? I know in days gone by, lots of GM stuff was compatible, like F-body brakes on Grand Prixs and Monte Carlos. Any chance there's ssomething out there like this for our Cruzes?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nothing shares our bolt pattern, at least nothing with better brakes.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Just give it a little time soon enough there will be a large aftermarket for these cars seeing how many people are looking for things of that nature


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. In not looking to import stuff from Europe. I just figured that if there was something else out there I'd see if it was doable. I seem to recall initially there was some confusion as to whether we shared our bolt pattern with the Saturn Astra/Aura. I just asked cause in going to the junkyard this weekend to help my dad pull some stuff for his truck and figured I'd look for parts for the Cruze *if* something were available. Guess Im only getting truck parts.


----------

